# Sky Blue Eyes left from Yesterday.



## miryamzeynep7 (Oct 20, 2008)

*





A Turkish old man, at Turkey-Rize.
Photographed by me.Comments and critiques are most welcomed.
*


----------



## BluRevo (Oct 20, 2008)

awesome photo!


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 20, 2008)

Agreed - Great Shot!


----------



## ivan_the_one (Oct 20, 2008)

very detailed...:thumbup: what kind of camera and settings did you use?


----------



## epp_b (Oct 20, 2008)

^ The EXIF info is embedded.  It was shot with a D40, and judging by the EXIF info, I'm guessing it was with the 18-55 kit lens.

That is a fantastic shot and ridiculously sharp!  Just shows that a kit lens can be quite good.


----------



## Tinstafl (Oct 20, 2008)

Wonderful shot. Great detail and sharpness.


----------



## keystervr6 (Oct 20, 2008)

super sharp photo....very nice

i'm assuming the lens is the 18-55mm VR???


----------



## ddm1975 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great capture!


----------



## sunlioness (Oct 21, 2008)

Amazing photo, I can't stop staring at it!! Well done! It's a pity you didn't post it to this month's photo challenge 

Oh, and welcome to the forum (to jest dobrodoshla  )


----------



## poppy67 (Oct 21, 2008)

Fantastic portrait full of character!


----------

